# Made $226 in fares plus $35 in tips in 8.5 hrs..



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Last night was my best night so far, I start at 7:00pm and ended at 3:30am.. and made
$226 in fares and another $35 in tips with 16 trips. My rating was 4.77 last night and
I login in this morning, it is now at 5
Not a bad night at all..I know Uber has its challenges however what I have learned
in life to always look for the blessing in every challenge and to always affirm the reality
that I want to create for myself. Whatever we focus on grows on our experience, it is how
the mind works. I focus on being thankful for what I have vs what I don't have.
I am not saying not to be aware of the challenges but my focus is on creating the results that empower me. While I am here at Uber I give my customer a great Uber experience. Uber is a stepping stone to greater opportunities that I am working on. I am maximizing the moment while I am there.
Remember the only thing constant in life is change. You can embrace it and learn from them
or complain about them which does not change them but allow you to feel bad and produce more of the same. I always ask myself what can I learn from any situation.

My goal before I stared the night was to make $200,
I exceeded that goal. Also I connect with people all the time and build report with them.
As I build report, people usually ask me how I like Uber, I tell them honestly that it is great
however, I explained to them that I don't like the fact that although they said that tips are included.
It is not. Other than that I think as long as the company create a win win win for everyone involved,
it will last but it does not take care of its driver, It will not last no matter how big it might come.
As Uber goes through its changes, Don't give power to the challenges you are having with them, you determine how you respond. You can respond in a way that empower you or disempower, it is your choice. When you use your mind to be and seek to be the best at what you do, you will attract it.

Peace and blessings,
Jay


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Dude, I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.......


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

You are a uber staff.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

#1. If you knew simple arithmetic, you would know that once you have a 4.77 average, you will *never* be able to have a 5 again. In fact if you started with a 4.77 and did a *million* more trips all with a 5 star rating, you still would not have a perfect 5. So stop lying and learn math.

#2 $35 in tips. ROFL. What are you, high? Did you dream that? Because it never happened.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

focusman said:


> Last night was my best night so far, I start at 7:00pm and ended at 3:30am.. and made
> $226 in fares and another $35 in tips with 16 trips. My rating was 4.77 last night and
> I login in this morning, it is now at 5
> Not a bad night at all..I know Uber has its challenges however what I have learned
> ...


As an 11 year taxi driver in the IE, i know Uber has a lot of options yet untaped by both uber and lyft, we already see some are being tested, like same day package delivery, car pooling,

here in the IE the taxi industry bread and butter is non emergency medical transportation,
if uber takes that over the taxi business in the inland empire is dead and gone..


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

I got a 40 dollar tip on a 10 dollar ride once so it does happen!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> I got a 40 dollar tip on a 10 dollar ride once so it does happen!


$20 on a $4.67 grinder is my highest percentage so far.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Focusman,
And how many miles did that take to do???? Which market?? Its not like we are really gonna expect you to tell us the truth,but it will be just as entertaining.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> $20 on a $4.67 grinder is my highest percentage so far.


That's still pretty good, lately I don't know what it is but I have been getting at least a couple dollars in tips on uber rides which is strange. Hopefully a new a trend I think the drivers in my area are letting them know tip is not include, I have started doing the same. I still let them know it's not required just that it's not included


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> That's still pretty good, lately I don't know what it is but I have been getting at least a couple dollars in tips on uber rides which is strange. Hopefully a new a trend I think the drivers in my area are letting them know tip is not include, I have started doing the same. I still let them know it's not required just that it's not included


Tips come and go night by night for me. What i have been noticing though is that tips on Lyft have severely declined.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think your motivation speech worked here but good for you.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

haji said:


> You are a uber staff.


I suspect as well...as a few other members here. I wouldn't doubt this site was created by one of them.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

focusman said:


> Last night was my best night so far, I start at 7:00pm and ended at 3:30am.. and made
> $226 in fares and another $35 in tips with 16 trips. My rating was 4.77 last night and
> I login in this morning, it is now at 5
> Not a bad night at all..I know Uber has its challenges however what I have learned
> ...


Somebody cue............ where's tinker bell dammit!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> Somebody cue............ where's tinker bell dammit!


You missed tinker bell. The leprechauns riding unicorns already started galloping into the rainbow with the pot of gold at the other end.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I made $42 in tips last night on 9 rides. It helps to be a female driver. $20 tip on a $54 fare to a strip club.


----------



## PocketPower (Jul 9, 2014)

At the Average rate of 1.20 per mile average trips are less than 1 dollar per a mile, he probably put at least 250miles last night, I drive g37 my fuel is about 45 dollars for driving 250mile, (226-16)x.8=168-45fuel take home$123+35tips your lucky for total$35 tips, I'm using an expensive car driving uber lets say I make $150 a night put 250miles on my car, I don't think it's worth to drive at rate of 1.20 unless I have a Nissan Leaf, but it only last about 100miles


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

Must be in a fairly recently opened market...always good at the beginning; let us know how things are goin' for ya in a cupl months....


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Tipper is gonna tip, that's it. I have had average joe tip me; took ppl on top of the hills, million dollar houses and all I got was thanks.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

focusman said:


> Last night was my best night so far, I start at 7:00pm and ended at 3:30am.. and made
> $226 in fares and another $35 in tips with 16 trips. My rating was 4.77 last night and
> I login in this morning, it is now at 5
> Not a bad night at all..I know Uber has its challenges however what I have learned
> ...


Great to hear somebody doing well and not *****ing about everything. Keep it up.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> Great to hear somebody doing well and not *****ing about everything. Keep it up.


I'm sorry for the dumbbell comments but really I hope you the best also, big cuts if they haven't started yet are on the way. I made 1200 last month but just received a 20% pay cut 40 phone fee and uber is keeping the 1 dollar safe rider fee, I don't know where you work I'm in California.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Focusman,
> And how many miles did that take to do???? Which market?? Its not like we are really gonna expect you to tell us the truth,but it will be just as entertaining.


 using the tax magic as seen on this fourm, if he drove 466 miles he only break even..lol


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I made 62 bucks today in 8 hrs and got a 1 dollar tip...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

226 in fares and 35 in tips.
Let's say that's 15 trips and 250 total driven miles.
226 - $15 safe rides - $42 (20%) + 35 tips = $204
$204 - $88 (gas/car/other costs at .35 per mile) = $116
$116 / 8.5 = $13.65 per hour cleared including tips ($9.50 per hour without tips)


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I made 62 bucks today in 8 hrs and got a 1 dollar tip...


Must be because the rates are too high there in Orlando. Don't worry, uber has your back, they'll cut rates about 40% and then you'll be killing it like the rest of us! Lol


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I could say I have a 13 inch cock and ****ed scarlet johansen last night and it would be the best night for me. Please provide a screen shot of your one day earnings and fill in all the blanks. This is too important to have fluffy numbers and cloud words. I have medical bills mortgage car payments and a whole lot depending on this extra money which has slid to extreme lows fir me. I will now have to go back to food delivery on the one night a week I could actually take off from my full time job and 6 p/t jobs. So put your proof out there and inspire us with facts.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

haji said:


> You are a uber staff.





focusman said:


> Last night was my best night so far, I start at 7:00pm and ended at 3:30am.. and made
> $226 in fares and another $35 in tips with 16 trips. My rating was 4.77 last night and
> I login in this morning, it is now at 5
> Not a bad night at all..I know Uber has its challenges however what I have learned
> ...


I'm glad you ate happy, but you said your target for the night was to "make" $200.

I aint gonna do the maths either. But my Gut says that After all your costs, a little for wear & tear, depreciation, income tax, its a good thing you got that tip. It probably saved the night from being a long term disaster.

It may "feel" good getting heaps of pings, with a bunch of nice riders, but at the end of the day, a good rule of thumb is to tally up you dead miles v paid miles and if paid distance isnt at least equal or more then you are going backwards.

The cheaper the paid rate becomes the more important it is to reduce dead miles. To a great extent you are not in control of this as you can't make a decision about running further than a job is worth without knowing where the job is going.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I made 62 bucks today in 8 hrs and got a 1 dollar tip...





grams777 said:


> 226 in fares and 35 in tips.
> Let's say that's 15 trips and 250 total driven miles.
> 226 - $15 safe rides - $42 (20%) + 35 tips = $204
> $204 - $88 (gas/car/other costs at .35 per mile) = $116
> $116 / 8.5 = $13.65 per hour cleared including tips ($9.50 per hour without tips)


Yep, and you forgot state tax, federal tax, SSDI, and social security tax. Cleared $7 an hour. Spend wisely.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

1) @focusman checked his dashboard for "1 day", got all 5s.
2) Any "One day/night" can be other than "the norm". Only can know a trend over time. One night is not data but just anecdotal.
3) I'm a very positive person but it's okay to complain, especially on this board. A great release and great way to air thoughts so we can all hopefully figure out how to maximize our driving experience. If complaining is done constructively, it is good and a necessity.

Yes, the only constant in life is change. I want the Rideshare / Per to Per experience to be a positive one for me and other Drivers. That is my association (other drivers) and where I will put my positive energy. If I experience change that is negative, then I want and need to talk about it with someone. Thank g_d there is this forum to do it. Just typing is cathartic...and I'm thankful for at least that.

I want Uber to succeed, but I want all Drivers to be just as successful although obviously on a smaller scale. Uber has hired wallstreet analyst to crunch numbers and focus on earnings. This is why CSRs site Earnings increasing for Drivers in those wonderful emails we all get. Uber hasn't (as far as I know) hired transportation operations experts with livery driving experience and who understand how drivers focus on Net Income. I could be wrong but I don't think so.

I enjoy reading the positive but also the complaints. Both are great feedback and my only good data to help me understand my driving experience, how I'm doing and how I can do better.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

I told my customers to please tip drivers b


Baron VonStudley said:


> I could say I have a 13 inch cock and ****ed scarlet johansen last night and it would be the best night for me. Please provide a screen shot of your one day earnings and fill in all the blanks. This is too important to have fluffy numbers and cloud words. I have medical bills mortgage car payments and a whole lot depending on this extra money which has slid to extreme lows fir me. I will now have to go back to food delivery on the one night a week I could actually take off from my full time job and 6 p/t jobs. So put your proof out there and inspire us with facts.


Damn you stole my dream


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

If I driver 8 hrs in LA I will gross over 200 plus tips 2 out of the five days I drive. The other three days between 150-180 plus tips. I'm lucky if I see 35 in tips in a week and that includes Uber and Lyft. And there is no way your rating went from. 4.77 to a 5.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Spanky said:


> If I driver 8 hrs in LA I will gross over 200 plus tips 2 out of the five days I drive. The other three days between 150-180 plus tips. I'm lucky if I see 35 in tips in a week and that includes Uber and Lyft. And there is no way your rating went from. 4.77 to a 5.


Finally someone said it 4.77 to 5 really? That's why mentioned tinker bell some fairy dust whacked this girl upside the head or she's from uber.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

5 ****ing stars does not put gas in your car...I'm 4.97 with 204 rides , wtf does it get me ?


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> 5 ****ing stars does not put gas in your car...I'm 4.97 with 204 rides , wtf does it get me ?


Hey I'm a 4.9 with over a thousand rides, no even a crumb. ****ed uber


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

last night I spent all day driving telling people how much of a dick I thought athe CEO of uber was. And how they should get into the practice of tipping drivers ,because they'll tip a cab driver pay twice as much and tip them so why should I have any respect for uber. I don't


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> #1. If you knew simple arithmetic, you would know that once you have a 4.77 average, you will *never* be able to have a 5 again. In fact if you started with a 4.77 and did a *million* more trips all with a 5 star rating, you still would not have a perfect 5. So stop lying and learn math.


No, a million 5s would make your average 5, because it's only based on the last 500 trips. You could also get enough 5s to get your average above 4.995.



> #2 $35 in tips. ROFL. What are you, https://uberpeople.net/members/ubearx.333/? Did you dream that? Because it never happened.


It's certainly possible. I've gotten a single tip as high as $30.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Their one day rating was a 5.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Their one day rating was a 5.


I got a boner so what uber is screwing all drive I don't care about all you living in LA LA land making 35 an hour even though we know it's bullshit


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This thread has become a big sausage fest.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This thread has become a big sausage fest.


Funny


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

mp775 said:


> No, a million 5s would make your average 5, because it's only based on the last 500 trips. You could also get enough 5s to get your average above 4.995.


I stand corrected.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

haji said:


> You are a uber staff.


Why would you say, I am an Uber Staff, just keeping it 100..
Mindset is everything...


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> #1. If you knew simple arithmetic, you would know that once you have a 4.77 average, you will *never* be able to have a 5 again. In fact if you started with a 4.77 and did a *million* more trips all with a 5 star rating, you still would not have a perfect 5. So stop lying and learn math.
> 
> #2 $35 in tips. ROFL. What are you, high? Did you dream that? Because it never happened.


It did say 5 when I logged in but it went back to 4.76 but then I got my Uber weekly summary and it said 4.79..so I was not lying,
no need to lie for what reason, I don't work for Uber . Yes I got that much tip, I got a friend that got close that got over $100 in one day..
so it is possible and I learned along time ago if you think you can, you will, if you think you can't you will too..


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

PocketPower said:


> At the Average rate of 1.20 per mile average trips are less than 1 dollar per a mile, he probably put at least 250miles last night, I drive g37 my fuel is about 45 dollars for driving 250mile, (226-16)x.8=168-45fuel take home$123+35tips your lucky for total$35 tips, I'm using an expensive car driving uber lets say I make $150 a night put 250miles on my car, I don't think it's worth to drive at rate of 1.20 unless I have a Nissan Leaf, but it only last about 100miles


I actualy drive a Ford focus, so I actually get great gas mileage, I started with about 328 miles, I am down to 120 miles according to my electronic mileage counter


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> I'm sorry for the dumbbell comments but really I hope you the best also, big cuts if they haven't started yet are on the way. I made 1200 last month but just received a 20% pay cut 40 phone fee and uber is keeping the 1 dollar safe rider fee, I don't know where you work I'm in California.


I don't expect to be here when they happen, I am just doing Uber partime as I pursue my passion


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

uberlady said:


> I made $42 in tips last night on 9 rides. It helps to be a female driver. $20 tip on a $54 fare to a strip club.


You are right, if you are even a good looking female you can do well, once of my Uber Colleagues said she had gotten as much as $150 in one day


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Focusman,
> And how many miles did that take to do???? Which market?? Its not like we are really gonna expect you to tell us the truth,but it will be just as entertaining.


Sure in Atlanta, I did a little over 200 miles, I don't need to lie about that. It is all about mindset, most people will not believe this but
that is there loss, because everything starts from the mental level and our beliefs constantly create our reality. That was my first
time making that much with Uber using what I know about my mind, feelings and how I can attract even more than this. I will
keep this forum updates on my success.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> 226 in fares and 35 in tips.
> Let's say that's 15 trips and 250 total driven miles.
> 226 - $15 safe rides - $42 (20%) + 35 tips = $204
> $204 - $88 (gas/car/other costs at .35 per mile) = $116
> $116 / 8.5 = $13.65 per hour cleared including tips ($9.50 per hour without tips)


Here are the facts, no lets say
$226 in fares 23= $203.00
$203-42=
161-$20 in gas= 141+35= $176/8.5= $20.7/hr
I am using a tax app that is allowing me to keep
most of my earnings..


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

I totally believe this guy:
I worked about 20 hours this past weekend and made $ 604.70 for me. Now, I only got 6 dollar tips.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Why are you building report on people instead of rapport? Nevermind, the OP sounds like he is full of it unless he's working in a market where they still have a $2 pick and over $1.50 a mile ... highly skeptical here. Seems like someone from uber trying to blow sunshine up butts and foster false hope!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

focusman said:


> Here are the facts, no lets say
> $226 in fares 23= $200.00
> $200-42=
> 158-$20 in gas= 138+35= $173= $20.3/hr


Just subtracting gas isn't the whole picture. I think that's why so many keep driving. Tips are also highly variable. You can go a long time without that level of tipping.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I could say I have a 13 inch cock and ****ed scarlet johansen last night and it would be the best night for me. Please provide a screen shot of your one day earnings and fill in all the blanks. This is too important to have fluffy numbers and cloud words. I have medical bills mortgage car payments and a whole lot depending on this extra money which has slid to extreme lows fir me. I will now have to go back to food delivery on the one night a week I could actually take off from my full time job and 6 p/t jobs. So put your proof out there and inspire us with facts.





SCdave said:


> 1) @focusman checked his dashboard for "1 day", got all 5s.
> 2) Any "One day/night" can be other than "the norm". Only can know a trend over time. One night is not data but just anecdotal.
> 3) I'm a very positive person but it's okay to complain, especially on this board. A great release and great way to air thoughts so we can all hopefully figure out how to maximize our driving experience. If complaining is done constructively, it is good and a necessity.
> 
> ...


I did not say not be aware of the challenges, I just don't focus on them. I really enjoy this forum as well. I just chose to focus on what will bring out the best situation for me.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Just subtracting gas isn't the whole picture. I think that's why so many keep driving. Tips are also highly variable. You can go a long time without that level of tipping.


maybe, or maybe not.. I actually made even more than that what I posted here but I did not want to create more disbelief than I already have..., I am not going to even share how..and will continue to All I can say is remember it is your car and your opportunity to create more wealth for yourself. I use everything at my disposal to maximize my earnings. I alway ask myself this question as I am driving, how can I make more money with Uber??


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

focusman said:


> Here are the facts, no lets say
> $226 in fares 23= $203.00
> $203-42=
> 161-$20 in gas= 141+35= $176/8.5= $20.7/hr
> ...


I need to get me a Ford Focus because apparently they do not depreciate or need maintenance!


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I need to get me a Ford Focus because apparently they do not depreciate or need maintenance!


Best investment I made, It is a 2009, I got it back in in 2011 and I get my oil change every 3-4 months and I have not had any problems


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Why are you building report on people instead of rapport? Nevermind, the OP sounds like he is full of it unless he's working in a market where they still have a $2 pick and over $1.50 a mile ... highly skeptical here. Seems like someone from uber trying to blow sunshine up butts and foster false hope!


That is what I meant Rapport, lol


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

It's possible in Denver. 1 good airport run from downtown, and a few long rides you can do 100 in fare in 4 hours. In 8.5 hours I can do a little over 400 in fare on a Friday night on black car just staying at it. Especially if I hit like boulder were there's only 2 or 3 cars on the system in total. No uberx hardly, just black car/suv. Surge all night I can hit 600.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> That's still pretty good, lately I don't know what it is but I have been getting at least a couple dollars in tips on uber rides which is strange. Hopefully a new a trend I think the drivers in my area are letting them know tip is not include, I have started doing the same. I still let them know it's not required just that it's not included


I am a new Uber driver and was pleasantly surprised this morning when a nice guy went for the friendly hand shake getting out of the car and palmed me a fiver ($5), as he took off before I could tell him it was not necessary  From now on, whenever I ride an Uber, unless it is atrocious I will be tipping!


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

focusman said:


> You are right, if you are even a good looking female you can do well, once of my Uber Colleagues said she had gotten as much as $150 in one day


Not if your old or fat


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I could say I have a 13 inch cock and ****ed scarlet johansen last night and it would be the best night for me. Please provide a screen shot of your one day earnings and fill in all the blanks. This is too important to have fluffy numbers and cloud words. I have medical bills mortgage car payments and a whole lot depending on this extra money which has slid to extreme lows fir me. I will now have to go back to food delivery on the one night a week I could actually take off from my full time job and 6 p/t jobs. So put your proof out there and inspire us with facts.


That sums it up. We work several jobs just to afford the bed to sleep in.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

I've done close to 100 trips and one tip is all I've ever got. Five dollars.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

I had two tips in one night totaling $30, but I would prefer the ******** from Scarlett Johansson .


So there's that.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I had two tips in one night totaling $30, but I would prefer the ******** from Scarlett Johansson .
> 
> So there's that.


Funny ... sometimes I get offered titties in lieu of cab fare but I always turn them down! I tell them sorry, but if I bring my wife home titty stories instead of a fistful of cash she won't let me drive my happy green van around old town on the weekends anymore... Truthfully, I'm thinking I can see better for free on the net and I just want your cash


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

well, based on the OP's numbers, he made $136.36 net after gas/depreciation/$1/ride Uber screw fee/20% uber fee. that's about $16/hr, and that's about what we all make. And that's before taxes/tires/oil changes/maintenance.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Some of the weekenders tip. It happens.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a new strategy on the drunks I can take a little advantage of. 2 guys want a ride locally to where I live, I'm at home sitting on the $15 guarantee trying not to give any rides for a couple hours, and they are going from house to local billiards / sports bar. Since one ordered the ride he was asking about do people tip. I say well it is not possible to tip in the application and with rates so low it is really hard to come out ahead without tips" other dude processes processes.... then he says Oh Ok well you are taking care of us tonight and gives me $5. The same guys ping 1.5 hours later and are shit faced beyond being able to stand up. The guy who has the app can't even talk, but doesn't seem like a hurl fest imminent. So I get them home, with a lot easier route since they actually pinged me with the wrong pin location a mile off. When we get to the house drunker guy can barely get out of the car. Other guy has no clue how the app works. He says what do I owe you. I say well it will be paid through the app and I appreciate your generosity before. So he says well here's a 20 you got any change? I look in my pocket I said well I have $13 if you insist. so I made $12 in tips from driving from home a couple miles to drive these guys, and made my 2 ride minimum for the guarantee (which they ended up saying I didn't opt in for another story..) I think I will play innocent and word things so that they are inclined to tip. I even bought a credit card swiper in case even once it can work. I think driving blindly and devoted was a good way because the money was really good for awhile. Now the only way to think is the driver is number one work smart and especially smarter than the drunks who we are getting home safely and with a good experience.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

focusman said:


> Sure in Atlanta, I did a little over 200 miles, I don't need to lie about that. It is all about mindset, most people will not believe this but
> that is there loss, because everything starts from the mental level and our beliefs constantly create our reality. That was my first
> time making that much with Uber using what I know about my mind, feelings and how I can attract even more than this. I will
> keep this forum updates on my success.


I'm sure that is not including your dead miles,correct?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

uberlady said:


> I made $42 in tips last night on 9 rides. It helps to be a female driver. $20 tip on a $54 fare to a strip club.


I've got man boobs. I was hoping that would help, but, alas.....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I made 62 bucks today in 8 hrs and got a 1 dollar tip...


I'm a new driver. After 2 nights of driving, one being a Friday night, after everything comes off the gross I did slightly worse than that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I had two tips in one night totaling $30, but I would prefer the ******** from Scarlett Johansson .
> 
> So there's that.


Bet you get that b/j before you get Uber to change their game plan.


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

My best night with uber 4 rides $74.83 in fares ($59.86 after commission) and in only 7 hours online during Labor Day weekend! the only day I made more then minimum wage


----------



## FormerUberX (Sep 7, 2014)

You new guys realize that you are really NOT making anything. If you factor in what it will cost to replace your vehicle after the gargantuan number of miles you put on it, you will realize that the money you are getting is mostly the equity out of your car.

It was worth it up until they started taking 20% commission off the $2 per mile rate. After that, forget it.

I'm not driving for $1.10 per mile. Not even my mother. I'd take her for free, but not for a buck a mile.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

$503 in fares from 21 rides so far this weekend. This over 11 hours. Miles roughly 1:1 for w/ pax vs. w/o. Denver can be ok if you only ride the surge. Still got Broncos game tonight!


----------



## FormerUberX (Sep 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> $503 in fares from 21 rides so far this weekend. This over 11 hours. Miles roughly 1:1 for w/ pax vs. w/o. Denver can be ok if you only ride the surge. Still got Broncos game tonight!


Ummm....ok, thanks for chiming in, BUT you only do that if it's surging constantly.

Can't do it all the time.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

FormerUberX said:


> Ummm....ok, thanks for chiming in, BUT you only do that if it's surging constantly.
> 
> Can't do it all the time.


Really? I average $250-400 in take home with between 8-15 hours every weekend for the last 5 weeks. AKA since the rates changed.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

duggles said:


> Really? I average $250-400 in take home with between 8-15 hours every weekend for the last 5 weeks. AKA since the rates changed.


Can you share your city and driving time?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver
13 hours avg per weekend / $23.875 avg take home (figured with -$0.54/mi). Not including tax considerations.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I once drove a gentleman from Venice to Orange county around 4am. I asked if he wouldn't mind if I stopped to get gas. He then asked me how much it would cost to fill up my tank. I told him about $40. Sure enough, he gave me $40 to fill up my tank along with paying for his fare to the OC of course. All in all made about $100 for that trip. Can't complain since it was non surge rate. There are still some nice people out there..oh and your attitude plays a big part, try not to be so damn bitter about driving for Uber and you may actually make some decent money.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I once drove a gentleman from Venice to Orange county around 4am. I asked if he wouldn't mind if I stopped to get gas. He then asked me how much it would cost to fill up my tank. I told him about $40. Sure enough, he gave me $40 to fill up my tank along with paying for his fare to the OC of course. All in all made about $100 for that trip. Can't complain since it was non surge rate. There are still some nice people out there..oh and your attitude plays a big part, try not to be so damn bitter about driving for Uber and you may actually make some decent money.


There are nice people out there. And, some of them will tip. However, with rates this low, it is difficult to make decent money.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> There are nice people out there. And, some of them will tip. However, with rates this low, it is difficult to make decent money.


There are a lot of decent tippers put there ... Unfortunately user wants to end that


----------

